# Mojiko gear



## Robdog (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi all,
Have just visited Anaconda store in Geelong, that had lots of fishing rods/gear, " mojiko" label, made in China, some looked ok. Interested in view points/opions regarding quality.
Cheers Rob


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I picked up a 2-4kg 7' rod a while ago, for under $20. Cheap and nasty, but its great for casting small poppers for little bream. I would reckon it would break very easy if I caught anything bigger than 1kg.......like most things, you get what you pay for and most stuff at anaconda is way overpriced.


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a couple of rods that I picked up on special.

I have found them to be very good for flicking plastics / lures.

I have found them to be sturdy with 1 surviving a rollover in the rapids at Coolendell. Ipicked them up for $30 each & they are comparable to some more expensive rods I have.

Also have some other Mojiko stuff, bum bag etc which have worked well. The only poor performing product I have found were the lip grippers (seized up etc )

Cheers

jeffo


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

I bought a set of multipurpose mojiko pliers at a sale. they were 50% off and at that price they were still overpriced.

the points are out of alignment so therefore the crimping capablility is compromised. the thread for the adjusting screw on the side stripped the first use and the screw now just falls out.

having said that, for what they cost and my primary reason for purchasing them in the first palce as hook extractors from toothy critters they are fine and as has been pointed out - for the price I paid - I won;t be fussed if they accidently go over the side.

if you want or need good qaulity - these are not it.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Those rods are great for teaching kids to fish!


----------



## beardys (Jun 23, 2007)

they are the best rods for lures i have used . my brother picked up another new plastiX one for $29 half price  (as i remember)


----------



## proangler (Nov 27, 2008)

I just got 300M of 30lb braid for$40 from the fishing expo in brissy. At leats it looks like it is 30lb, unlike the cheap shadowstrike braid off ebay :?


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

I got the braid at 50% off but it doesn't sit well on the spool - time will tell how long it works

Basically house brand , buyer beware


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------

